# resolution on ES1000 ATI cards



## nbittech (Jan 31, 2013)

I have two PowerEdge 2900s with ATI es1000 chips in them.  X starts and runs well. But...
I have tried almost everything to get the resolution above 1024x768. No luck.  I remember with the old Rage XL cards you had to add the "reference clock" option to xorg.conf to allow for X to start and display properly. Maybe I'm missing something here?  I don't need anything fancy, no acceleration or anything, just need a normal, readable screen resolution.

I have also tried manually setting the horizontal sync and vertical refresh rates in xorg.conf. I can get the resolution up to 1024x768, but that's it. I can get 1280x1024 in Windows on these machines, so I know the card will support it. 

It would be nice to have more than one terminal open on my desktop.

I also might mention that I use VESA + vidcontrol in syscons and can get a MODE_283 console!  I believe that's above 1280x1024 resolution. So the card works.

I have to be missing something as I have searched incessantly on Google for an answer.
Quite a few servers out there have these chips, I know there is a solution out there.

I would post my xorg.conf, but it wouldn't do much good as nothing I've tried has worked.

I am absolutely certain that I am using the "radeon" driver though.


----------



## nbittech (Feb 4, 2013)

Apparently I'm using a rather old monitor and Xorg isn't detecting it properly.

Maybe I can use cvt and add the modelines manually?

Or maybe just try a different, newer monitor?


----------



## tingo (Feb 6, 2013)

Why don't you look in the Xorg log file, and see what your monitor reports, and what Xorg does with the information?


----------

